# Boyfriend Mac Surprise Haul (:



## simplykat (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm basically the luckiest girl in the world !!!! 
He knows I LOVE MAC and completely spoils me.... just because. No occasion! 

He got me 4 pigments from MAC:
Teal
Emerald Green
Old Gold
Silver Fog

& 2 Shu Uemura e/s
P Brown 820
Me Blue 638

I'm not sure if those are how you identify the Shu Uemura e/s ??? 

I don't know if I'll keep all 4 or I'll exchange it.
I've been eyeing Tan, Melon, Fushia, and Rose for awhile...

If you had a choice between:
Tan, Melon, Fushia, Rose, Teal, Emerald Green,  Old Gold, or Silver Fog.... which 4 would you want??


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 16, 2007)

awww how sweet!! 
I'd get teal, rose, tan and silver fog!


----------



## goink (Sep 16, 2007)

Emerald Green, Melon, Silver Fog and Tan.
I have Rose. It's pretty to look at, however, not easy to apply and blend.

My bf knows I love MAC, but he thinks I have enough so he doesn't buy me any.


----------



## chazza (Sep 16, 2007)

Rose, Melon, Teal and Old Gold.

lovely boyfriend! you're so lucky!


----------



## enraptured (Sep 16, 2007)

Aww, what a sweetheart! You should tell your boyfriend to give my husband some pointers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd definitely pick Tan, Melon, Teal, and Emerald Green. 

Rose is gorgeous, but it can be a real pain!

Lovely haul.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 16, 2007)

Lucky you.  That is so nice of him.  

Teal, Fuchsia, Melon, Emerald Green


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd have to choose Rose, Tan, Melon and Silver Fog! Rose makes an awesome blush and lip colour


----------



## majacat (Sep 16, 2007)

I would take old gold, melon, teal and emerald green


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enraptured* 

 
_Aww, what a sweetheart! You should tell your boyfriend to give my husband some pointers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd definitely pick Tan, Melon, Teal, and Emerald Green. 

Rose is gorgeous, but it can be a real pain!

Lovely haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agree. with the husband thingy & colours


----------



## ash10spro (Sep 16, 2007)

id pick teal, fuchsia, melon, and emerald green. i just bought rose yesterday. its GORGEOUS, but it only works well for me if i apply it with mixing medium.


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2007)

aww thats sooo sweeeet!
great haul!
i'll take teal, melon, meon and silver fog


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 16, 2007)

Can your b/f buy some for me too?
J/k, great haul though and he's totally sweet!


----------



## simplykat (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_Emerald Green, Melon, Silver Fog and Tan.
I have Rose. It's pretty to look at, however, not easy to apply and blend.

My bf knows I love MAC, but he thinks I have enough so he doesn't buy me any._

 
Awww... my bf should probably stop feeding my addiction. haha. =P

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chazza* 

 
_Rose, Melon, Teal and Old Gold.

lovely boyfriend! you're so lucky!_

 
I KNOW!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enraptured* 

 
_Aww, what a sweetheart! You should tell your boyfriend to give my husband some pointers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd definitely pick Tan, Melon, Teal, and Emerald Green. 

Rose is gorgeous, but it can be a real pain!

Lovely haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol. i sure will... and when time comes to it... your husband will probably need to give my boyfriend some husband-pointers. haha.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_aww thats sooo sweeeet!
great haul!
i'll take teal, melon, meon and silver fog_

 
you're voting for melon twice? haha


----------



## simplykat (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks you guys, for all your input!! 
I'm actually tallying up your answers to decide which ones I should keep or exchange for... ! OR maybe.... I'll just keep them all and buy the other four that I don't have!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha. Sounds like a plan.

If you're interested, the ranks are as follows:
1. TEAL & MELON
2. EMERALD GREEN
3. TAN
4. SILVER FOG
5. ROSE
6. FUSHIA & OLD GOLD

THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Sep 16, 2007)

I would just keep the ones he bought you or swap them.  Rose is a pain but it is lovely!


----------



## Noel (Sep 18, 2007)

Awww, what a sweet boyfriend!! And what a haul he got for you! Does he have a brother?? Hahha, just kidding!


----------



## simplykat (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Noel* 

 
_Awww, what a sweet boyfriend!! And what a haul he got for you! Does he have a brother?? Hahha, just kidding! _

 
hahaha, yes he does.. younger though. 14? haha. into prepubescent boys?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Can your b/f buy some for me too?
J/k, great haul though and he's totally sweet!_

 
haha, i'll ask


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 19, 2007)

What a sweetie!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 19, 2007)

How sweet!

You got some great colors, but I would get:

Melon, Teal, Old Gold, and Silver Fog; although I LOVE Emerald Green. Rose is just a difficult color to work with. I get more gold than I do rose when I use it and I don't like that.


----------

